# Jon boat is in drydock



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

or at least my version of dry dock----two saw horses in the driveway. After the great fun I had running trot line with a friend this past Sat. I decided to resurect my old boat. First I had to pull it off the back hill, evicting the black snake that claimed it as it's own. I have rivets ordered as well as a tube of marine adhesive. 

I renewed the registration with the county clerk this morning (I got 6 registration slips back, along with the tags).

Soon as I get a lull in planting, mowing, trimming, feeding, fencing and house chores I'll start drilling out and replacing leaky rivets. After that it's on to outboard rehab. 

Just a fair warning to all ya'll channel cats, I'll be coming for ya.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I have an aluminium boat that had some leaky rivets. I bucked the leaky ones and hammered them down. They don't leak and it was a whole lot easier than replacing them.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Wouldn't have a whole lot cheaper and more fun just to keep goin out with your friend??? :shrug:
That is unless he (she) just wanted to share in the fun (work) but not the catch.


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

I don't know any 'she' that would want to ride in a fishing boat---ski boat or pontoon, yes. That and mine is bigger (no snickering now) with a larger motor.


Update: the rivets arrived today. Not sure about the sealant.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Are you going to do any bowfishing with this boat?


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Nope, no bow fishing. Rod and reel, sport trotline, hand/limb lines and jugs on the lakes. Looking forward to fishing again, kind of gave it up when the Mrs. was doing poorly, hunting also for that matter. Time to knock off the rust and get back out.


----------

